# Will these work?



## Dan208 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm getting ready to put new receptacles in the kitchen for a dishwasher, disposal, etc.  I've got a remodeling book with instructions for each of these and it says to use 15 amp 120 volt receptacles.  The ones that I bought are 15 amp 125 volt.  Will these work or do I need to get them at 120 volt?  

Dan


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 31, 2008)

They are the same thing.


----------



## Dan208 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

